# Hi have a Red Foot Tortoise enclosure set up and have a question?



## grogansilver (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Just wanted some Advise to make sure my Red Foots enclosure is set up right especially with lighting? Here I put two kiddie swimming Pools together and joined them as you see the tortoises can enter through a hole I cut out and then framed which they will Pass through and it will Look and be natural to them! and go from Pool to Pool! then there's two big heating Pads 3x2' Long on under each side of each Pool for Ground heat! Sub straight is peat moss covered on top with cypress mulch to hold humidity with leaves thrown in for decoration! there's one night time heat lamp 100 watts that always runs never goes off! and one Day time Bulb that I use runs 6 hours a day on timer Both Bulbs putting out heat! "Now here's my Question that I am asking? the UVB 10.0 that is shown in one of the pictures is this a safe Bulb for my tortoises or will it hurt my tortoises eye? do I need to get Rid of it (that Bulb)? also one thing I should mention as you can see there set up is near a window and they do get the morning Sun for at least 3-4 hours a day but through closed windows of course because it is cold out side! that's mainly their inside set up any Advise would be much appreciated on improvement!! thank you, Anthony. (grogansilver)


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Anthony:

I wouldn't use that spiral-shaped bulb. We've talked about them here on the Forum before. They can be harmful to tortoise's eyes, causing a painful condition similar to snow-blindness.


----------



## Turtlepete (Oct 6, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Anthony:
> 
> I wouldn't use that spiral-shaped bulb. We've talked about them here on the Forum before. They can be harmful to tortoise's eyes, causing a painful condition similar to snow-blindness.



Are you sure? Because I've used two of these about 8 inches above 20 or so RF hatchlings this year, and nobody was blinded. I thought it was a different kind of bulb?


----------



## grogansilver (Oct 6, 2014)

The Bulb will be Gone immediately I wont second guess it! thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2014)

Yup, I'm sure. When they first came out there were many, many complaints, so the companies that make the bulbs supposedly fixed them. However, they never did a recall, so you don't know if the bulb you buy today is an old one or a new, updated one.


----------



## Turtlepete (Oct 6, 2014)

Hm…interesting. Might have to think about different bulbs in the future then. I've used them for quite a long time with no issues though.


----------



## grogansilver (Oct 6, 2014)

just figured I ask what is the best UVB to use?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2014)

For a RF tortoise you can get by with the tube type fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## grogansilver (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi well I went out and bought what I thought would be more appropriate UVB lighting for my Red Foots what do you think? I paid $10.00 for the whole fixture at Walmart!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Oct 9, 2014)

Love the set up but how do you keep your humidity up to 80%?


----------



## grogansilver (Oct 9, 2014)

That's my Reptile Room its very insulated and with a lot of different tanks in it that have dirt and Plants and other Reptiles in them! that dirt and mulch believe me its not a problem actually its a lot of misting the ground but if you look in the photos you will see I actually built a swimming pool pond which sits on top of a ramp and under the pond that's sits above full of water its their hide away Plus there's large pieces of wood and bark on that floor inside their walk areas that also holds humidity in place! hey sometimes it gets so humid I have to open the window or turn on the ceiling Fan! and you know what also helps with the grounding environment pill bugs and earth worms!


----------



## grogansilver (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay to make things simple here is an actual tour with photos in a row of my Reptile Room set up! and if you look on one of the walls you will even see my latest creation its an actual Bay window for a house that I put on a frame and attached to my wall and it opens off the wall to get into it!! all of these things produce Humidity!! Plus for all of you tortoise friends out there, there's is a new Led light shop light fixture out there you can find and buy it at Walmart its a 100 watt bulb and it only uses only 19 actual watts running! it totally lights up the whole tortoises area take a look its in the picture I got it and installed it today the bulb cost $24.00 that's it!


----------

